# Villager front yards!



## ayeeprill (Apr 17, 2020)

I know a lot of people are using fences to give their villagers "yards", including me. However, I'm stumped about how to do it.

I have three ideas:

1. Flower gardens that match the house colors
2. Furniture that fits the villagers personality (for instance I currently have a bench and tiny library outside Kiki's place and exercise equipment outside Ribbot's)
3. Use the same yard furniture for every house so it looks uniform

Which idea do you guys like and what are you doing for your villager's yards?


----------



## niko2 (Apr 17, 2020)

Cat tower and cat grass outside of Mott's house. He's a big jock lion on the outside but a sweet kitty inside


----------



## Sicariana (Apr 17, 2020)

Maybe put a fence around each house and fill it in with flowers and furniture suitable to the villager's tastes? You can also experiment with different fences for their different styles or just have one to keep it uniform.


----------



## Matt0106 (Apr 17, 2020)

I know most people keep their villager all in one place, but I spread mine out so that they can get a decently sized yard to fit furniture, flowers and a cherry tree (island's native fruit). I know they're just AI, but I don't know, I wanted to treat my villagers with respect this time around


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 17, 2020)

Personally, I use a combination of 1 and 2! Each villager (including myself) has a 6x9 size yard though, so it depends how much space you‘ve got 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 17, 2020



Matt0106 said:


> I know most people keep their villager all in one place, but I spread mine out so that they can get a decently sized yard to fit furniture, flowers and a cherry tree (island's native fruit). I know they're just AI, but I don't know, I wanted to treat my villagers with respect this time around



Exactly! It makes me sad when I see someone’s villagers squashed in a corner, meanwhile the player’s house is on top of a hill surrounded by waterfalls and gold roses


----------



## Altarium (Apr 17, 2020)

MysteryMoonbeam said:


> Personally, I use a combination of 1 and 2! Each villager (including myself) has a 9x6 size yard though, so it depends how much space you‘ve got


I do the same! My villagers currently have 6x9 plots (including fence) and I find it gives plenty of space to include a flower garden and some furniture that fit them. A telescope for Julian, a rocking chair and a book for Skye, a shell fountain for Diana...


----------



## Raz (Apr 17, 2020)

Not all my houses have fences. It really depends on the villager.

EDIT: I forgot to explain why some have fences and some don't. Instead of creating a neighborhood like so many people do, I've scattered the villagers' houses around the island, as if everyone of them claimed an area (hence why no one shares an acre with any villager or building - my own house being an exception, as it shares an acre with Able Sisters) of the island that felt more "comfortable" for them. 

For example, Fang's house in the middle of a pine forest, located at the highest point of the island (the only other building placed in the "third floor" of the island is the campsite); Marina's house is near the pier, with a pond right next to it; there's a soccer field between Antonio and Alfonso's houses, and around Alfonso's house there's a few toys....

I decided to do this because I wanted to give a more organic feel to the island.


----------



## Altarium (Apr 17, 2020)

Matt0106 said:


> I know most people keep their villager all in one place, but I spread mine out so that they can get a decently sized yard to fit furniture, flowers and a cherry tree (island's native fruit). I know they're just AI, but I don't know, I wanted to treat my villagers with respect this time around


I couldn't agree more. I tried going for the neighborhood look and have all my villagers cramped up in a residential area but it just didn't sit right with me. I want my villagers to be a relevant part of my island as they're my favorite thing about the game, and I want to give each of them a purpose and a big house that fits their needs :3


----------



## sunchild (Apr 17, 2020)

i've been a combination of 1 and 2 as well! I quite like how it's coming together on my island so far. there's a few villagers still where i haven't found things that match them to put outside their houses yet, but it's a work in progress!


----------



## Stevey Queen (Apr 17, 2020)

I would definitely go with a combo of 1 and 2

Don’t do 3. That’s lame


----------



## Matt0106 (Apr 17, 2020)

MysteryMoonbeam said:


> Personally, I use a combination of 1 and 2! Each villager (including myself) has a 6x9 size yard though, so it depends how much space you‘ve got
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 17, 2020
> 
> ...



YES, that's exactly! My villagers need proper living conditions, along with a neighbour 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 17, 2020



Altarium said:


> I couldn't agree more. I tried going for the neighborhood look and have all my villagers cramped up in a residential area but it just didn't sit right with me. I want my villagers to be a relevant part of my island as they're my favorite thing about the game, and I want to give each of them a purpose and a big house that fits their needs :3



Yes! If I find a dreamy I really like, I'm gonna want to display their presence


----------



## Candybalism (Apr 17, 2020)

I personalise my villagers' lawns quite a lot, for example outside Diana's house I have a cosmo shower because I imagine she would take a quick rinse there before jumping into the sea, and a little cherry blossom bonsai on a table overlooking the sea, I imagine she would probably sit next to it during sunset and prune it lovingly.

And then outside of Francine and Chrissy's houses (they're placed next to each other) I made a little private beach with tanning beds and a plastic pool, because somehow I imagine Chrissy is afraid of the water and will only want to splash in a tiny little plastic pool lmao. Their houses are also placed a stone's throw away from Able's and Nook's Cranny because they probably both do those sisterly shopping trips too often.


----------



## Altarium (Apr 17, 2020)

Candybalism said:


> I personalise my villagers' lawns quite a lot, for example outside Diana's house I have a cosmo shower because I imagine she would take a quick rinse there before jumping into the sea, and a little cherry blossom bonsai on a table overlooking the sea, I imagine she would probably sit next to it during sunset and prune it lovingly.


I can't believe we did the exact same thing! I literally have a white rattan end table with a cherry blossom bonsai on Diana's yard alongisde a white iron garden bench and a shell fountain, it's just so fitting for her lol


----------



## Candybalism (Apr 17, 2020)

Altarium said:


> I can't believe we did the exact same thing! I literally have a white rattan end table with a cherry blossom bonsai on Diana's yard alongisde a white iron garden bench and a shell fountain, it's just so fitting for her lol



Ikr, the cherry blossom bonsai just screams Diana haha. I have a garden wagon and a pink papa bear for her as well, I feel like Diana would probably water all the flowers on my island if she had that kind of energy lol


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Apr 17, 2020)

So far I've been trying to customize my villagers front yards as best as I can, though it is kind of tough and I'm sadly not done all of them yet.
Right now Chester has a bamboo lattice fence, bamboo sphere, bamboo shoot lamps, and and a steamer basket. Lucha also has some exercise machines outside of his house as well as a water fountain, and Flora has a super cute front yard with pink hybrid windflowers, a picket fence, and a white iron garden table and chair


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Apr 17, 2020)

I gave all my villagers yards and a lot of them also have little gardens as well with flowers.


----------



## ayeeprill (Apr 17, 2020)

Altarium said:


> I do the same! My villagers currently have 6x9 plots (including fence) and I find it gives plenty of space to include a flower garden and some furniture that fit them. A telescope for Julian, a rocking chair and a book for Skye, a shell fountain for Diana...



My villagers have 5x8 so it's pretty close to yours! I have them split into three separate "neighborhoods" (one has six plots, the other two have two each).

I think I'm going to combine 1 and 2 and maybe try to distinguish each neighborhood from the others. For instance, one of my smaller neighborhoods is up on a cliff, so I may add in cedar trees there to give it a mountain vibe.


----------

